# Cunilingus- A question for the ladies



## uxorious (Nov 25, 2014)

I know that most guys enjoy it when their wife performs oral sex on them, but I really don't get off on it. I mean I never come that way and much prefer intercourse. On the other hand, I really enjoy giving oral sex to my wife. My wife tells me that while she enjoys it, she comes to quick that way, and thus prefers intercourse.

My question for the ladies, which do you prefer? Do you come too quickly from cunilingus? And what can I do to prolong the experience for her? How many women don't enjoy receiving oral sex at all?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there some reason why sex has to end once she orgasms? She may be a one and done kinda girl but that doesn't mean sex has end. Does she think sex is no good unless both your orgasms happen at the same time?

Some women cannot relax enough to enjoy cunnilingus and that's why they don't enjoy it. Perhaps you might explore why you don't enjoy blow jobs?


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Mrs. Lurkster likes to cum quick. 
She also likes to cum several times! 


Me too!
:grin2:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Since when is it a problem for ladies to orgasm too quickly???


----------



## uxorious (Nov 25, 2014)

Anon Pink- After she comes she just likes to be held and cuddle. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy blow jobs, I just don't come that way. Don't know why...

Nice777guy- She doesn't have multiple orgasms so she likes to prolong for a while which I don't mind. But I actually feel more initimate with her when I'm giving her oral than via penetration...


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

uxorious said:


> She doesn't have multiple orgasms so she likes to prolong for a while which I don't mind. But I actually feel more initimate with her when I'm giving her oral than via penetration...


Maybe you should try slowing down the oral a bit, to slow down her O?
Don't stay right on her clit. Try moving around some, licking all over, and some penetration with your tongue. 

Just a thought.

:smile2:


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

nice777guy said:


> Since when is it a problem for ladies to orgasm too quickly???


I know right


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't like oral sex done on me, much prefer piv. My orgasms are much stronger and longer lasting from piv. I'm also a one and done kind of girl so I don't lik wasting it on oral.


----------



## uxorious (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello Giro Flee

That helps because you sound like my wife. I guess I just needed some verification.


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, if it's me down there, I'm deciding when she comes. If I got that kind of feedback, I'd make sure it took a good long while, with lots of edging. Make her beg for it! Also, depending how she's wired, a clitoral orgasm can be a good starting point for g-spot stimulation, whether fingers or PIV.


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

I LOVE to give my wife oral. I can concentrate on giving her pleasure, but she usually resists me going down on her. I would give her oral sex daily if she wanted it.

She has always resisted it because it might be "dirty" or whatever. She also never gives me oral, I think she feels like if I do her, she owes me. I gave up on getting oral years ago.
She has multi orgasms, I love to give her oral then one from PIV. She is usually resistant though, but when I do, she always enjoys it. I guess I thought women really
liked getting oral. I know some women do, maybe in my next life!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think that may be a common problem. At one point I realized my wife was likely turning things down in bed for fear of "owing" me, though I had never presented things like that. 



woodyh said:


> snip
> She also never gives me oral, I think she feels like if I do her, she owes me.
> snip


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Oral is number one, can't beat it, IMHO..

Orgasming too quickly can suck because without the buildup it is weak and unfulfilliing.

To slow it down, switch things up a bit. Try some teasing, extra slow pace, stopping for a while and going back, focusing on something other than the clitoris. Lots of ways to make it slowly build to the best thing ever.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

It's my job to control the pace of her orgasm from oral sex. If I feel she is coming too quickly, I will often change it up with some PIV and then go back to oral. They are different sensations for her and don't really build on each other. It's a bit of a tease, but after a few rounds of this she will often beg me to finish her off orally. I love that!


----------



## JoannaG (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm not able to orgasm with PIV, but can quite easily with oral. Though I'm sure my husband would be happy to do it every time, I'm not always in the mood for it. It takes much more concentration on my part so most often, I'd much prefer to use my vibe during PIV as it's much less mentally draining.

It also depends on my mood and what I'm looking for. The orgasms are really quite different e.g. with oral, the orgasms are less intense, but last longer and usually I stop at one. Orgasms with a vibe are more intense, but very short and I usually have at least one, sometimes two more.

Slow, sweet, lovemaking - oral all the way. Hard, fast fvck - using the vibe.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Fairly new to this orgasm thing, but enjoy oral a lot but unable to achieve the O with piv .


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

uxorious said:


> I know that most guys enjoy it when their wife performs oral sex on them, but I really don't get off on it. I mean I never come that way and much prefer intercourse. On the other hand, I really enjoy giving oral sex to my wife. My wife tells me that while she enjoys it, she comes to quick that way, and thus prefers intercourse.
> 
> My question for the ladies, which do you prefer? Do you come too quickly from cunilingus? And what can I do to prolong the experience for her? How many women don't enjoy receiving oral sex at all?


I'm one of those women who really doesn't care about oral sex ON ME.. I could take it or leave it.. I have only O'ed from it (2) times that I recall... I have more of a thrill that HE WANTS to go there.. like he is more of a "DOG" / high lust (he loves it, one of his favorite things I guess)... and yeah. I love that...but really....it's foreplay for us. 

Intercourse is the "mountain top" !


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

My wife loves oral on her. She won't do oral on me, but that's OK. When she orgasms, it's a sweet tangy taste. She like the taste too with kisses afterwards.

I go slow, licking all around, dipping my tongue inside occasionally. After a bit, I'll "tickle" her clit a little, then go back to massaging the other parts. Once I feel her pressing harder toward my face/tongue, I know it's time to spend time on her clit. In a short time, she'll shudder & twitch then shoot a good stream of cum.

The only problem I have though, is my tongue gets really tired.:smile2:


----------



## BlueEyedWife (May 28, 2016)

Oh my! I'm so jealous of all the orgasms! I would take them anyway!

It's very interesting to read all the different preferences. I had never thought about my husband turning things down because the feeling of 'owing me'. I do love performing oral on my husband. It's so intimate and I can take my time and play with the intensity of it. Wish he'd do oral on me too.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I've never really considered oral sex, either by her on me, or me on her ~ as any kind of a  quid pro quo!

I absolutely love performing oral sex on my loving partner, not only from the aesthetical standpoint of seeing her writh in excruciating pleasure, but simply because I love her; and I would greatly hope that she would unhesitatingly perform it on me for those very same reasons!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

It takes me a long time to O from oral. It's a psychological thing for me, though. I'd suggest what others said about teasing, edging, etc. That will prolong the experience.  I love that when I'm in a relationship, with the right guy, and he's capable of prolonging the experience like that.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

JoannaG said:


> The orgasms are really quite different e.g. with oral, the orgasms are less intense, but last longer and usually I stop at one. Orgasms with a vibe are more intense, but very short and I usually have at least one, sometimes two more.


All depends on technique and timing. It's easy to overstimulate things with oral. Usually guys rush it. There needs to be a slow build, licking other parts of the body on the way down, then teasing the tender bits. 

If the guy just rushes to the finish, he will get her there quickly, but she will be 'touched out' and need some time to relax for anything to be enjoyable again. 

Slow and steady wins the race. At least 10 minutes of kissing and licking above the waist before anything goes lower. A good slow build up results in a much more intense orgasm. 

:wink2:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Everyone is very different. I read She Comes First by Ian Kerner which basically could be title Cunilingus 101, while there was some take away for me OMG his very detailed "how to" not gonna happen for my wife.


----------



## sscygni (Apr 13, 2016)

woodyh said:


> I LOVE to give my wife oral. I can concentrate on giving her pleasure, but she usually resists me going down on her. I would give her oral sex daily if she wanted it.
> 
> She has always resisted it because it might be "dirty" or whatever. She also never gives me oral, I think she feels like if I do her, she owes me. I gave up on getting oral years ago.
> She has multi orgasms, I love to give her oral then one from PIV. She is usually resistant though, but when I do, she always enjoys it. I guess I thought women really
> liked getting oral. I know some women do, maybe in my next life!


Sounds pretty familiar to me from top to bottom


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

sscygni said:


> Sounds pretty familiar to me from top to bottom




I'd estimate we were married 30 years before my wife let me go down on her.

I started heading down there one night, I stopped part way and asked "do you mind"? She said "if you want to". It sounded like, I'm ready to try it if you want to. It's been a joy for us ever since.:smile2:


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

flyer said:


> I'd estimate we were married 30 years before my wife let me go down on her.
> 
> I started heading down there one night, I stopped part way and asked "do you mind"? She said "if you want to". It sounded like, I'm ready to try it if you want to. It's been a joy for us ever since.:smile2:


We were married for about, oh, 4 or 5 hours.
I wanted to stick my face in that thing! And I did.
Her first reaction, was :surprise: "what are you doing!!"
In a couple minutes, it was :grin2: "oh...what you are doing!!"

Works out perfectly.
I love to do it to her, still, and she loves it when I do.


----------



## Cloudsinmyc0ffee (Jun 5, 2016)

Back in my 20s, I could come from oral sex, but it would take forever. It was not my favorite. For many years I haven't been able to come that way at all. And it has nothing to do with me thinking it's dirty, etc. I love to perform fellatio, however, and sometimes I get excited enough just from doing it that I'll have what I call a firecracker orgasm, which lasts just a second or 2 with no touching of my body at all. To me it's not much fun or very erotic if my lover isn't enjoying it, so I wouldn't push my lover into it if he really doesn't want it.


----------



## jarhed (Nov 11, 2012)

Lurkster said:


> Mrs. Lurkster likes to cum quick.
> She also likes to cum several times!
> 
> 
> ...



So, this is one of my fav things: to have sex - chill, smooch and caress for a few minutes and then crank back up, but the Mrs shuts it down! Why? I've told her I really like to do this, but nada.

Is there a way I can motivated her to have an encore??


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

jarhed said:


> So, this is one of my fav things: to have sex - chill, smooch and caress for a few minutes and then crank back up, but the Mrs shuts it down! Why? I've told her I really like to do this, but nada.
> 
> Is there a way I can motivated her to have an encore??


Don't know.....we are all different.

I would point out, that we don't 'shut down' much. We crank it up, and remain cranked. We just move from one thing to the next, with veracity!

Maybe taking a pause is messing things up? When we do slow down, or take a break, it's often all over. The 'heat of the moment', or many moments, is whoa'd, slowed, and fizzles away. 

:smile2:


----------

